# Canon Powershot A610/620 Message: 'Change Settings'



## bobkess (May 9, 2015)

I have just noticed that every time I turn on the camera when it is set to Record modes P, TV, Av, M, or C)  - or switch between them - the camera displays a message in the middle of the LCD showing the little +/- black and white icon and the text 'change settings'.

It displays for about 3 seconds and then goes away. All operations seems to functioning normally so it doesn't seem to be problem but since I've not noticed it before I'd like to know if I should/can do anything to eliminate it.


----------

